

Homogeneous operating systems are better - fallat
http://ecc-comp.blogspot.com/2014/12/homogeneous-operating-systems-are-better.html

======
jonjacky
Besides the two discussed in the linked article, there have been many other
attempts to build systems where the OS and all the applications are written in
a single language:

[https://github.com/jon-
jacky/Piety/blob/master/doc/precursor...](https://github.com/jon-
jacky/Piety/blob/master/doc/precursors.md)

